

A way to get notified of replies to your comments on hacker news - etherealG

add http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=your_username_here to google reader to create an rss feed from it. Then subscribe to that feed however you like to follow it and be notified of updates. yay.
======
tcarnell
Femtoo.com - works everytime - it's how I track comments etc.

I also use it to track new answers for 'StackOverflow' questions.

You can even 'publish' a tracker and anyone can subscribe without requiring an
account.

Just created a Femtoo Tracker for this page, this URL will tell you how many
comments have been posted (will get updated every 30 mins):

[http://api.femtoo.com/trackers/content/?trackerKey=f24b684a9...](http://api.femtoo.com/trackers/content/?trackerKey=f24b684a9794ded)

too cool?

"Femtoo - Reference any part of any web page by URL"

~~~
etherealG
thanks for letting us know, that's really great.

------
tcarnell
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1077411>

------
etherealG
damn, sorry guys, seems like "Google was not able to access this page to check
for updates. This page may be unavailable or have other restrictions that
prevent Google from getting updates."

perhaps it will work later. <holds thumbs>

------
philjr
I used heroku with Google Reader previously to get them:
[http://hackernews.heroku.com/<username>](http://hackernews.heroku.com/<username>);

------
aj
However, it will not notify of comments to entries that you post but only
replies to your comments correct? So it's not a complete solution
unfortunately

~~~
tcarnell
Is your comment in reference to Femtoo? Femtoo can notify you of any new
comments.

------
cmanfu
or you could use <http://followthatpage.com/>, although that polls for changes
at most frequently only once an hour

------
etherealG
testing this here :)

~~~
raganwald
PING!

